# Configurare scheda audio

## Supremus

Salve a tutti stò seguendo la guida per installare alsa, ho deciso di usare gli alsa-driver.

Però non so cosa scrivere in ALSA_CARDS.

lspci la scheda audio me la riconosce come 

```
00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

è integrata sulla scheda madre, la marca è Asus

http://www.asus.it/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=301&model=1160&modelmenu=1

la mia domanda è cosa devo mettere in ALSA_CARDS?

----------

## comio

Prova con hda-intel oppure con intel8x0.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Supremus

 *comio wrote:*   

> Prova con hda-intel oppure con intel8x0.
> 
> ciao
> 
> luigi

 

OK ora provo

Va bene lo stesso anche se non è una intel??

io ho un amd64

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho 

```
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

e uso con soddisfazione hda-intel

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> uso con soddisfazione hda-intel

 

La vedo dura usare quello schifo di driver con soddisfazione... diciamo che esce del suono  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   uso con soddisfazione hda-intel 
> 
> La vedo dura usare quello schifo di driver con soddisfazione... diciamo che esce del suono 

 

Sarà che non sono un musicofilo e che per me e per la qualità del mio "impianto audio" una cassetta o un cd hanno la stessa qualità.

Certo ho conosciuto gente che riusciva a distinguere un mp3 a 320k da un cd mentre io me ne accorgo se l'mp3 scende sotto i 128k e quindi mi ritengo più fortunato in quanto riesco a gustarmi la mia musica e (se permetti  :Laughing:  ) ottenere soddisfazione da ciò  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

eheh, non intendevo quello, ma problemi con il driver alsa in se', tipo casini vari durante l'hibernate, output un po' distorto... Poi si', ovvio che la qualita' delle schede che montano questi chipset fa schifo (tipo siamo nel 2007 e girano ancora schede audio half-duplex...   :Rolling Eyes:  ), ma era un altro paio di maniche  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## Supremus

Iniziano i primi problemi....

Quando tento di emerge alsa-driver mi da questo errore

```
*   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1.ebuild, line 91:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 459:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/temp/build.log'. 
```

----------

## comio

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Iniziano i primi problemi....
> 
> Quando tento di emerge alsa-driver mi da questo errore
> 
> [code]*   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.
> ...

 

basta leggere... hai già attivato alsa nel kernel... vai nel kernel e levalo (poi ricompili kernel, lo installi con i moduli e riemergi alsa).

----------

## Supremus

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Supremus wrote:*   Iniziano i primi problemi....
> 
> Quando tento di emerge alsa-driver mi da questo errore
> 
> [code]*   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.
> ...

 

scusa non ti ho capito bene...

1) entro nel kernel e levo <M> Sound card support ?

2) genkernel all

3) emerge alsa-driver

devo fare cosi giusto?

----------

## lavish

Dai un make menuconfig e setta la configurazione cosi':

```

  │ │    <*> Sound card support                                                 │ │  

  │ │        Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                            │ │  

  │ │        Open Sound System  --->                                            │ │  

```

```
  │ │    < > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                  │ │  

```

Riguardo a genkernel non ho idea di come funzioni

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *Supremus wrote:*   Iniziano i primi problemi....
> 
> Quando tento di emerge alsa-driver mi da questo errore
> 
> [code]*   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.
> ...

 

direi di si.   per altre info puoi consultare http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap4 e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> direi di si. [...]

 

No attenzione.. il supporto alla scheda audio va tenuto, e' quello ad alsa che va tolto

----------

## GiRa

Ma perchè farsi del male?

Imposta come moduli i vari AC97 nel kernel.

Installa le alsa-utils.

Usa alsaconf.

----------

## lavish

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ma perchè farsi del male?
> 
> Imposta come moduli i vari AC97 nel kernel.
> 
> Installa le alsa-utils.
> ...

 

Non e' questione di farsi del male... il fatto e' che con alsa-driver solitamente si hanno dei driver piu' aggiornati e stabili, soprattutto se per vari motivi non si usa un ultimissimo kernel

----------

## noppy

io uso il driver hda-intel da kernel e non ho mai avuto suono distorto o altre cose del genere

----------

## GiRa

I driver delle AC97 danno un po' troppa libertà all'utente che, se mette il PCM a manetta, si becca il suono distorto.

----------

## Supremus

Ho fatto un passo in avanti

sono riuscito ad installare il pacchetto alsa-driver.

Però ora quando lancio il comando

alsaconf, mi si apre in tool di configurazione ma come prima schermata mi dice

No supported PnP or PCI card found

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound card/chips

cosa devo fare??

la mia scheda audio è integrata nella scheda madre

----------

## 102376

ma il modulo l'hai caricato??????

ed inoltre lo sai che ongi volta che ricompili il kernel devo riemergere alsadriver..

ma come mai NON vuoi usare i driver nel kernel???? guarda io ho la tua stessa scheda audio e ho usato quelli del kernel e tutto funziona a meraviglia

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ed inoltre lo sai che ongi volta che ricompili il kernel devo riemergere alsadriver..

 

E cosi' se vuoi aggiornare i driver alsa deve aggiornare anche il kernel?  :Razz: 

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma come mai NON vuoi usare i driver nel kernel???? guarda io ho la tua stessa scheda audio e ho usato quelli del kernel e tutto funziona a meraviglia

 

Potrei dire la stessa cosa usando alsa-drivers...

Comunque a me alsaconf rileva la scheda audio, ma quello e' indipendente dal fatto di aver caricato i moduli o no (vengono caricati _DOPO_ che la scheda e' stata rilevata)

----------

## Supremus

zocram, ok seguo il tuo consiglio.... installo dal kernel....

Ci ho provato ho abilitato questa opizione

<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

però quando faccio alsaconf ho ancora lo stesso messagio di prima

No supported PnP or PCI card found

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound card/chips 

----------

## 102376

ottimo anche io ho la stessa configurazione!!!

ma l'hai messo come modulo, l'hai caricato vero???

mentre alsa come l'hai configurato nel kernel??? io ho provato a metterlo come modulo ma mi davo lo stesso tuo error..

quindi alsa builIN e il resto modulo

 cosi' a me va

```
<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     <M>   Sequencer support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >     Sequencer dummy client                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   OSS Sequencer API                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >   RTC Timer support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Support old ALSA API                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Verbose procfs contents                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Verbose printk                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Debug                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                           Generic devices  --->                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                           PCI devices  --->                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                           USB devices  --->            
```

```

                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                                                │ │

  │ │                                     < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < > Korg 1212 IO                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                     < > ESS Allegro/Maestro3                       

```

----------

## Supremus

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ottimo anche io ho la stessa configurazione!!!
> 
> ma l'hai messo come modulo, l'hai caricato vero???
> 
> mentre alsa come l'hai configurato nel kernel??? io ho provato a metterlo come modulo ma mi davo lo stesso tuo error..
> ...

 

Con queste due domande mi hai messo in difficoltà... mi potresti spiegare come si mette come modulo?

ma con quel errore non è chedo installare altri moduli

No supported PnP or PCI card found

----------

## 102376

hai mai letto una guida per configurare un kernel???

va bhe brevemente....

quando configuri un kernel puoi selezionare le varie cose che ti servono o come modulo o come buildin(cioè all interno del kernel)

in questo caso te devi configurare la scheda audio.

selezioni ALSA come BUILDIN e poi devi selezionare i vari "pacchetti " per far funzionare la scheda audio.

con make menuconfig la M sta ad indicare carica quel pacchetto come modulo. 

mentre con make xconfig il pallino sta ad indicare modulo e la V sta ad indicare BUILDIN.

quindi tutto quello che compili come modulo, poi devi caricarlo nel sistema..

il comando per caricare un modulo è 

modprobe nomemodulo

per la lista dei moduli che puoi caricare :modprobe -l

per la lista dei moduli gia caricati lsmod.

se vuoi che ogni volta il sistema carichi quel modulo all avvio della macchina, senza che te ogni volta carichi il modulo a mano inserisci il nome del modulo nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

ora segui quello che ti ho detto nel post precedente caricando o come modulo o buildin e tutto dovrebbe funzionare.

sempre nel kernel leva open sound system, tieni solo ALSA

----------

## Supremus

Grazie per la pazienza

allora forse ho capito il problema..

adesso la mia situazione è questa

 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

ma da come ho capito è sbagliato e dovrebbe essere cosi

 <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

correggimi se sbaglio.

Ma come si fa a mettere l'asterisco se schiaccio la space bar mi sparisce la M ma non mi compare il pallino

----------

## 102376

hai provato a premere nuovamente???? dai cazzo 

hai M premi scompare la M ripremi appare la *

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> hai provato a premere nuovamente???? dai cazzo 
> 
> hai M premi scompare la M ripremi appare la *

 

Non capisco perchè ti arrabbi così quando sei TU che non hai capito qual'è il suo errore.

Scommetterei quello che vuoi che può continuare a premere fino a consumare la barra e ciclerà tra M e deselezionato.

Questo perchè non ha selezionato prima come buildin <*> Sound card support infatti se questo supporto viene messo come modulo allora ALSA non sarà selezionabile come buildin.

... dai cXXXo zocram come fai a non saperlo ...

----------

## 102376

non ci avevo pensato, mi arrabbio facilmente, perchè basterebbe guardare un tutorial su come configurare un kernel, l'aiuto su cosa selezionare è un discorso, ma non sapere nemmeno cosa è un modulo.... mi pare un po troppo,

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> non ci avevo pensato, mi arrabbio facilmente, perchè basterebbe guardare un tutorial su come configurare un kernel, l'aiuto su cosa selezionare è un discorso, ma non sapere nemmeno cosa è un modulo.... mi pare un po troppo,

 

Stesso errore in cui casco a volte anche io, invece di limitarmi a indicare la documentazione mi inkazzo ...

----------

## crisandbea

@Supremus

devi verificare se nel kernel questa 

```
   <*> Sound card support   
```

voce è selezionata come "M"= modulo oppure come "*" =Built-in.

dopo di che la metti come *,  e segui la parte relativa alla soluzione di zocram.

@zocram

arrabbiarsi ci può stare, però con tono educato. o almeno cosi la penso io.

ciao

----------

## 102376

@kernel e lo so bene............  mi hai bestemmiato dietro un sacco di volte anche te!!!!!!!1

@ crisandbea -----non ero così tanto maleducato..... se vi è sembrato così chiedo scusa

devo aver preso da te!!!! hahahahahah

cmq per il nostro pover uomo che vuole ascoltare un mp3 : questa è la configurazione

```
<*> Sound card support                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                         Open Sound System  --->    
```

leva la spunta da OPEN SOUND SYSTEM

```
 <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                     <M>   Sequencer support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >     Sequencer dummy client                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                     <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                     < >   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   OSS Sequencer API                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     < >   RTC Timer support                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Support old ALSA API                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                     [*]   Verbose procfs contents                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Verbose printk                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                     [ ]   Debug                                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                           Generic devices  --->                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                           PCI devices  --->                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                           USB devices  --->                    
```

```
  <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 
```

poi ricorda che devi dare un         modprobe 

snd-page-alloc

snd

snd-seq-device

snd-seq

snd-timer

snd-pcm

snd-mixer-oss

snd-hda-codec

snd-hda-intel

snd-intel8x0

snd-ac97-codec

snd-ac97-bus

dovrebbero essere questi da caricare.

se c'è un modulo che non si carica in questa lista non ti preoccupare perchè io ho nella mia conf ho un modulo selezionato in +

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> @kernel e lo so bene............  mi hai bestemmiato dietro un sacco di volte anche te!!!!!!!

 

Ma scherzi ? io avevo ragione  :Laughing: 

----------

## 102376

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   @kernel e lo so bene............  mi hai bestemmiato dietro un sacco di volte anche te!!!!!!! 
> 
> Ma scherzi ? io avevo ragione 

 

anche io ho ragione ora!!!! cmq le tue incazzature mi hanno insegnato ad arrangiarmi d +

----------

## Supremus

allora io lancio

genkernel --menuconfig all

e metto tutto tutti i punti come mi dite voi

poi carico tutti i moduli, 4 mi hanno dato un errore

poi come dice la guida lancio alsaconf

ma il risulatato è sempre quello

No supported PnP or PCI card found

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound card/chips 

non so dove sbaglio... ho fatto come mi avete detto voi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> anche io ho ragione ora!!!! cmq le tue incazzature mi hanno insegnato ad arrangiarmi d +

 

Bene, quindi allora mi incazzo pure io ora cosi' capisci che fra installare alsa-driver e avere i driver alsa compilati con <M> nel kernel non cambia un fico secco a livello di "problematiche"  :Razz: 

----------

## 102376

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   anche io ho ragione ora!!!! cmq le tue incazzature mi hanno insegnato ad arrangiarmi d + 
> 
> Bene, quindi allora mi incazzo pure io ora cosi' capisci che fra installare alsa-driver e avere i driver alsa compilati con <M> nel kernel non cambia un fico secco a livello di "problematiche" 

 

infatti non glielo fatti compilare come modulo!!!! ALSA è come BUILD in

```
 <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  
```

@Supremus domanda stupida hai riavviato la macchina con il nuovo kernel??? 

io genkernel non l'ho mai usato funziona male, quindi con genkernel non so aiutarti

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   anche io ho ragione ora!!!! cmq le tue incazzature mi hanno insegnato ad arrangiarmi d + 
> 
> Bene, quindi allora mi incazzo pure io ora cosi' capisci che fra installare alsa-driver e avere i driver alsa compilati con <M> nel kernel non cambia un fico secco a livello di "problematiche" 

 

Bel ninja se splitti la discussione su kernel Vs. driver ci partecipo volentieri e ti spiego perchè io ritengo che tu ti stia sbagliano ma qui mi pare che degenereremmo in un OT eccessivo.

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 
> ```
> ...

 

Fortuna che non gliel'hai fatta compilare come modulo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ crisandbea -----non ero così tanto maleducato..... se vi è sembrato così chiedo scusa
> 
> devo aver preso da te!!!! hahahahahah
> ...

 

è quand'è che lo sono stato???magari qualche volta ho sbarellato, ma non credo di aver detto mai frasi o parole non consone ad un forum. poi cmq mi riferivo alla tua parola messa in chiaro   :Laughing:   poco consona ad un forum.

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Sun Apr 01, 2007 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Bel ninja se splitti la discussione su kernel Vs. driver ci partecipo volentieri e ti spiego perchè io ritengo che tu ti stia sbagliano ma qui mi pare che degenereremmo in un OT eccessivo.

 

No non splitto perche' non e' mia intenzione fare il paragone fra le due soluzioni. Dico solo che il punto non e' quello sul quale insiste zocram, tutto qua. Come ho detto prima alsaconf fa il dedect della scheda audio anche senza avere il supporto alla scheda nel kernel (se non erro)

----------

## Supremus

Fatto il reboot ma niente   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho notato che nel avvio mi ha dato degli errrori nel caricare i moduli...

ho provato a lanciare alsa ma da sempre lo stesso errore

----------

## 102376

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   
> 
> @ crisandbea -----non ero così tanto maleducato..... se vi è sembrato così chiedo scusa
> 
> devo aver preso da te!!!! hahahahahah
> ...

 

era riferito a me, che se sono stato maleducato chiedo scusa, te non centri nulla

----------

## lavish

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Fatto il reboot ma niente   
> 
> Ho notato che nel avvio mi ha dato degli errrori nel caricare i moduli...
> 
> ho provato a lanciare alsa ma da sempre lo stesso errore

 

Ma che errore ti da quando cerca di caricare i moduli?

Se vuoi provare a toglierti ogni dubbio, prova a mettere tutti i driver come built in.. cioe' al posto di "M", prova a mettere "*". A quel punto ricompila e con il nuovo kernel prova a riavviare

----------

## 102376

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Fatto il reboot ma niente   
> 
> Ho notato che nel avvio mi ha dato degli errrori nel caricare i moduli...
> 
> ho provato a lanciare alsa ma da sempre lo stesso errore

 

non  ti so + aiutarti perchè genkernel non lo so usare. sei sicuro che il sistema parte con il nuovo kernel???

potrei dirti di provare alla "vecchia maniera"    con un bel make && make modules_install

e poi copiarti il kernel nella cartella /boot.

e configurare GRUB o LILO

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## crisandbea

@Supremus

posta l'output che ti da questo comando 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND
```

ho il dubbio che ti manchi  qualcosa nel kernel,  

ciao

----------

## Flameeyes

Piccola nota da chi (fino a due mesi fa) gestiva ALSA.

Applicare la logica comune ad ALSA project è un errore, non chiedetemi perché (non lo so, e per la mia sanità mentale ma non ci tengo a saperlo), alsa-driver e i driver del kernel sono due branch separati. Significa che alcuni fix sono solo su uno altri solo sull'altro. Per una serie di ragioni, i tizi che gestiscono i bug di ALSA sul tracker del progetto supportano, per alcuni driver, solo la versione alsa-driver (in particolare per HDA, Intel8x0 e fino a qualche mese fa VIA 82xx -- per nota di cronaca anche se sia HDA che Intel8x0 hanno "intel" nel nome, non è detto che la "scheda" in generale sia Intel, e HDA non è AC'97.. tra l'altro AC'97 è solo il codec e non descrive nulla per quanto riguarda il driver, nulla). In aggiunta a questo, alsa-driver funziona su vecchi kernel, quindi per avere un fix per un determinato driver senza aggiornare kernel non si ha molta scelta (e sinceramente se io avessi un problema con la scheda audio in questo momento non aggiornerei a 2.6.20 od oltre manco se mi sparano, ma è un altro discorso).

Ora, dopo questa premessa: finché ero io a gestire ALSA per Gentoo, richiedevo di usare alsa-driver per tentare di riprodurre un errore, primo perché non avevo intenzione di suggerire a nessuno di cambiare kernel (perché so che casini possono capitare quando lo si fa) e secondo perché facevo riferimento ad ALSA project come linea di support. Gli attuali mantainers di ALSA invece vogliono cambiare rotta. Vi auguro buona fortuna sperando che non succeda di nuovo l'apocalissi dell'aggiornamento 1.0.8->1.0.9  :Wink:  chi l'ha vissuto capisce cosa intendo. Nella maggior parte dei casi, per schede come emu10k1 e simili, non c'è la ben che minima differenza tra in-kernel e alsa-driver; diversa è la situazione per quelle schede audio che non hanno (o i cui driver non supportano, nel caso di i8x0 e hda) mixing hardware: in tal caso c'è un certo passaggio di informazioni tra alsa-lib e il kernel, e più di una volta le versioni di libreria e driver dovevano _per forza_ essere le stesse per funzionare.

Quindi la mia politica tutt'ora sarebbe: se funziona in-kernel, buon per te, se non funziona, prova alsa-driver. Poi sta a voi decidere se volete "perder" tempo a tentare di far correggere il problema in-kernel o se semplicemente continuate con la vostra strada. Nel mio caso opto per la seconda vista la stupefacente "velocità" con cui ALSA ha ancora un plugin in cui manca la chiamata alla funzione di inizializzazione della libreria sottostante... no in Gentoo non esiste il problema, l'ho patchato.

Come ultima nota, ALSA project non supporta in alcun modo, sconsiglia, e vi implora di non usare ALSA compilato built-in nel kernel. Per alcuni driver semplicemente non è possibile (perché devono caricare il firwmare), per altri funziona ma ogni tanto si impalla, e soprattutto se qualcosa si inceppa non si può semplicemente ricaricare i moduli (e credetemi, questo succede non così raramente, specie quando si stanno usando driver ancora in sviluppo come HDA). Static builtin è il male.

Ora, tornando al problema di alsaconf: non è un problema. Non usate alsaconf, è così semplice. Sì so che la guida ancora dice di usarlo, ma non mi dilungherò a dire quante altre cose la guida dice che dovrebbe evitare/cambiare. Se avete compilato ALSA come modulo come dovreste, a meno che non siate su PowerPC con una macchina Apple che non supporta AOA (quindi usate il driver pmac), udev e l'init.d alsasound si occupano di caricare il driver giusto per la vostra scheda audio. Se non avete la scheda audio caricata, o state usando una versione buggata di udev (no comment su udev da parte mia) o semplicemente non avete selezionato il driver giusto (errore classico è selezionare il driver Intel 8x0 al posto di HDA); se state usando udev vecchio, semplicemente mettete alsasound tra i servizi avviati al boot, si arrangerà a fare il coldplug delle vostre schede audio.

Se avete più di una scheda audio e volete riordinarla, usate l'opzione index per i vari moduli.. la guida ALSA è aggiornata anche in italiano (grazie a chiunque l'abbia fatto, non so chi sia), e contiene le informazioni utili a riguardo.

Come ultime briciole di informazione che possono essere utili, configurate ALSA_CARDS anche se usate alsa in-kernel, altre ebuild, come alsa-tools e alsa-firmware, usano la stessa variabile per decidere cosa compilare/installare e cosa no. Per esempio alsa-tools non compila gli strumenti per Sound Blaster Live! se non c'è ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" (almeno la versione ~arch al momento).

E se usate HDA e sentite rumore di fondo in quello che suonate, provate questo consiglio che ha aiutato diverse persone.

Se volete seguire le vicissitudini di ALSA dall'anno scorso fino a due mesi fa circa, le trovate qui

----------

## Scen

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> Se avete più di una scheda audio e volete riordinarla, usate l'opzione index per i vari moduli.. la guida ALSA è aggiornata anche in italiano (grazie a chiunque l'abbia fatto, non so chi sia), e contiene le informazioni utili a riguardo.

 

Pronti qua  :Wink: 

Difatti nelle ultime revisioni alla guida ho notato la modifica nei confronti dell utilizzo o meno di alsa-driver: mentre precedentemente si diceva "c'è alsa nel kernel e pacchetto alsa-driver", ora si dice + o - "meglio utilizzare per prima alsa nel kernel COME MODULO, se avete problemi provate alsa-driver".

----------

